# Ever Tried Donut Peaches?



## goodgiver (Jun 24, 2005)

*Peaches*

Have any of you ever eaten a DONUT PEACH? If so what did you think of it ?


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 24, 2005)

I haven't goodgiver, but I've heard of/seen them so I'm anxious to hear what people think.

I'm moving your post to the Fruits forum.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 24, 2005)

goodgiver said:
			
		

> Have any of you ever eaten a DONUT PEACH? If so what did you think of it ?


goodgiver,
     several weeks ago we went for a ride and I came across some donut white fleshed peaches...I love them, these were super sweet and juicy..In fact so juicy the pie I made almost had to be drunk instead of eaten..They are better eaten uncooked in my opinion. But, I think you might like them.
kadesma


----------



## goodgiver (Jun 24, 2005)

*peaches*

I to think they are better eaten fresh as opposed to having them in a pie.    Here in Pennsylvania they are $80.00 a bushel.   But they are really good eaten out of hand.


----------



## middie (Jun 24, 2005)

never seen them here. will have to keep both eyes open for this


----------



## amber (Jun 24, 2005)

I've seen them but never tried them, they seem quite expensive here.  So are they pitless?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 24, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> I've seen them but never tried them, they seem quite expensive here. So are they pitless?


Amber they have a tiny pit..It's smaller than an apricot pit 
kadesma


----------

